# magged jigmaster/which rod



## Capt Quint (Dec 3, 2007)

magged my jigmaster on saturday. i used 3/8 sized magnets from lee valley. i glued 4 #8 sized flat washers down first with super glue and then put 4 mags in nsns

casted at local football practicing field using a 7' uglystik boat rod with 4&6 ounces of wieght

i soon found that 2 maggs set in opposite polarities was the best

i was amazed and after about ten casts when i started hitting around 80 yard consitsently

i was using an otg cast i believe(started facing away with wieght at 90 from rod then swung left) and a unitech cast

what want to know is what surf rod i could put the jig on to target 5'-6' sharks and large rays(yes i said rays i like anything that pulls drag:fishing
as of now it has 30lb big game on it
the rod will be for 8 oz +bait
$150 is my budget = so i should prolly get the om heavy (are there any better rods for the money out there) i'm 6'3" 240lbs so will this rod fit me(i can't try before i buy because the bass pro in my area(savannah) has none in stock)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

CQ, there's no way to beat the OM's for the money..


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll go with RR on that. I just picked up an OM heavey yesterday and that thing feels like it could whip anything you care to drag in. It will also launch a big shark bait with ease and put it out there where the big boys are. I'm only about 5'7" so it's a little big for me but it should fit you just fine. Definitely best rod for the money.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

Which jigmaster did ya mag?


----------



## Capt Quint (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies it seems as if ill get the om but i have to wait till after christmas

the jigmaster is a 500 with bushings not bearings

i'm wondering would it be easy to upgrade the jigmaster so the spool would run on bearings without high cost and major surgery

its seems to make a little more wining noise when i cast than i would like it to


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

A fellow made me buy a 500 at a yard sale a while back. Haven't throwed it yet. 80 yards!!! ya got me exicited. Probably gonna mag it before I give it a try. Thanks for the info on what you did. Been woundering about a bearing conversion myself or maybe a different type of bushing material. If I ever get the time to play with any of this, I'll post here.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Capt Quint said:


> thanks for the replies it seems as if ill get the om but i have to wait till after christmas
> 
> the jigmaster is a 500 with bushings not bearings
> 
> ...


Captain,
Most aluminum spools for that reel need ballancing. Not only do they run quieter you'l gain distance.
Fairly easy to do.
I wouldn't bother with the bearings, the whole idea with the magnets is to slow it down even more than the resistance of the bushing provide.
Its my belief that the ball bearings are more usefull when under a load, like cranking in a monster.


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Nov 18, 2007)

CQ, If you live near a academy store check out the 10' and 12' Amercian Rodsmith triton.
Their alot like the OMs. with your budget you could get two ARs.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Capt Quint said:


> thanks for the replies it seems as if ill get the om but i have to wait till after christmas
> 
> the jigmaster is a 500 with bushings not bearings
> 
> ...


There are a couple of things you can do.

Rocket Fuel Oil (RFO) has a product called Liquid Grease. Most oils will tend to run from the bearing surfaces of bushing bearings. Liquid Grease tends to stay with the bearings better than other products and you will immediately notice the bearings running smoother.

Newell makes replacement teflon bearings for the JigMaster bushings. A drop of oil and screwing into the end plates is all that is required.

The whining may also be caused by the spool being unbalanced. This can be the result of improper line lay of the first few yards of line on your spool. Remove the line and wind it back on. I have experienced this on Newell 300 series reels.

You may want to read about Spool Balance on the following link.

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/reel_tuning.html

Don


----------



## Capt Quint (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies
where can i find these rocket fuel products(i heir they are excelent) do i have to buy online

oh yeah should i get the cape point or normal one(there are no academy stores near can i find these online)

i have heard of the spool balancing but dont have another reel to hold the line on the jigmaster

there seems to be 2 spool control knobs on the jig -1 on the left and one on the right
the one on the right came loose during a couple casts(should i tighten it down real tight and just adjust the one on the left for a slight knock while in freespool)


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Capt Quint said:


> i have heard of the spool balancing but dont have another reel to hold the line on the jigmaster


For what it is worth:

I have made a habit of keeping some of the empty spools from line I have used. Esp. the sufix mono spools because they hold a lot of line. I will take a wire nut (you know the plastic screw thing with a coil inside you stick 2 wires together in and twist to make a solid connection) and shove it in the center hole of the spool. Then I will get an old, cheap drill bit that I have no intention of using again. Load the drill bit in your drill. Then I will insert the bit into the coil inside the wire nut. Next, using slight pressure on the nut, I will SLOWLY turn the bit until it catches good. Once this happens, you should be able to run the drill wide open and it will hold. I will then wrap the line around the empty spool, then let the drill rip. It will strip your line off quickly and store it in a manner that it can easily be accessed at a later date. I have a couple of spools of mono with braid backing that I used once or twice at the end of the season. Next season, they will be ready to go. This works WELL when I am trying to lay, then relay the first 40 yrds or so of my line. You wrap it on the empty spool the same way it came off, neat and orderly ready for you to respool. Just a thought.

Robert


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Capt Quint said:


> thanks for the replies
> where can i find these rocket fuel products(i heir they are excelent) do i have to buy online
> 
> i have heard of the spool balancing but dont have another reel to hold the line on the jigmaster
> ...


Nick Meyer carries it on his website. You may be able to find it elsewhere.

http://breakawayusa.com/shop/tuning.htm

If it seems a little pricy (by the time you add in postage) you may want to go to the nearest automotive shop and purchase some 90 wt gear lube. It should work OK and there should be enough to last a lifetime.

I haven't looked at my JigMasters for a very long long time. Usually when you have two adjustments, they allow centering of the spool between the two end plates. And yes, there should be a very slight knock when properly adjusted.

Rewinding the line. Try going to the field and make a good cast. After that, just lay out the remaining line next to your cast line. If you're using small diameter line, it may take a couple of trips. You may want to drive a small spike in the ground (at each end of the loop) to keep the line from slipping. 

Don


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt Quint said:


> ...there seems to be 2 spool control knobs on the jig -1 on the left and one on the right
> the one on the right came loose during a couple casts(should i tighten it down real tight and just adjust the one on the left for a slight knock while in freespool)


The knob on the right (handle side) of the reel should be tightened all the way down. Thats why it is more like a "nut" and is tightened down with your Penn reel wrench. (not too tight, just real snug, or you can crack the end plate). The knurled knob on the left end plate is used to adjust side-to-side "knock" on the spool. Adjust it down so that there is just a very slight side to side knock of the spool. 
A quote from the Penn 89B Instruction and Parts Manual": "The left side spool bearing is located at the center of the left side plate of all Penn reels excepting Senator models from 12/0 to 16/0 and model 77. It is adjustable so that excessive end play of the spool can be taken up by turning the cap clockwise. Adjust the bearing cap so that the side motion of the spool can barely be felt. This will be approximately from .003" to .005"." Now, before anyone goes on about controlling backlash using the end cap, the manual goes on to state, "CAUTION: Do not use the left bearing cap as an anti-backlash device. An overly tight left side bearing cap can damage both the right and left side bearings." Keep in mind that when they refer to bearings, they are not talking about "ball bearings", but rather the copper or other soft metal bearings (bushings) inside the end caps. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> Captain,
> Most aluminum spools for that reel need ballancing. Not only do they run quieter you'l gain distance.
> Fairly easy to do.
> I wouldn't bother with the bearings, the whole idea with the magnets is to slow it down even more than the resistance of the bushing provide.
> Its my belief that the ball bearings are more usefull when under a load, like cranking in a monster.


I should have been more clear. The spool without line on it should be balanced by grinding a little metal off the heavy side.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

The only Jigmasters I have ever had that came from the factory with ball bearings were the 505HS. I have three 500 Jigmasters that have been fully Accurized with ball bearings in them. I like the ball bearings over the bushings because they are not as noisy when casting. And yes the spools are balanced. I use 30lb Big game or 50lb Breakaway line on reels this size.

CB


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

curtisb said:


> The only Jigmasters I have ever had that came from the factory with ball bearings were the 505HS. I have three 500 Jigmasters that have been fully Accurized with ball bearings in them. I like the ball bearings over the bushings because they are not as noisy when casting. And yes the spools are balanced. I use 30lb Big game or 50lb Breakaway line on reels this size.
> 
> CB


The "Accurized" Jigmaster is a different animal all together. Wish I had purchased the side plates and frame way back when they were available. Checked on fleabay, and the prices are so outrageous now, I can buy an Avet or similar for what they want for an Accurate Jigmaster. Alas...procrastination does not pay


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

sportsracer I know what you mean about the prices. If I could sell these I have at what they are now going for it would be great. But like you said there are so many reels out there that will do the same job for a lot less. I have three Avets all magged myself. I have two SX and one MX. They are great reels for the money. I also have a couple of Accurized squiders,Mag 980,magged Shimano Speedmaster and a bunch of Diawa's all magged except for one Slosh 20. I forgot about the two Newels I still have.

CB


----------

